# France and Spain speed limits.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Happy Christmas Everyone,
Can anyone tell me how to "find" the current speed limits on all roads for FRANCE and SPAIN for MH's from 3.5 to 4.0 tonnes?
Thanks,
sennen523


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

There is no defined speed limits (not that I can find anyway) for motorhomes over 3500kg except in Germany and that is 100KPH.

I've been trying to compile a list of speed limits for motorhomes over 3500kg but I ain't having any luck.  

I would suggest you stick to the posted speed limits and overtaking bans for goods vehicles and hopefully you will not fall foul of the law.  

Just a reminder that if you get caught exceeding the speed limit in France by 40 KPH you can have your driving license suspended and your vehicle impounded on the spot. Lewis Hamilton found out the hard way. 8O 8O 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

We tend to do that with ours in France (treat it as a goods vehicle, for limits & restrictions).

I think we might be playing it over safe, but I don't think my French is good enough to debate any other case.

Besides which, if we're on holiday, I'm in no rush.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Don,
What is the ruling on "overtaking bans for goods vehicles"?
Thanks,
Al
Sennen523


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Vehicles over 3500kg are classed as goods vehicles and the speed limit is 110km/h on motorways. On dual carriageways it is between 80-100km/h and other main roads it is 80km/h. We normally do not exceed 90km/h. This is ok for France or Spain. If it is very wind or heavy rain the limits can be reduced by 20-30 km/h.

Hops this helps.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi
> 
> Vehicles over 3500kg are classed as goods vehicles and the speed limit is 110km/h on motorways. On dual carriageways it is between 80-100km/h and other main roads it is 80km/h. We normally do not exceed 90km/h. This is ok for France or Spain. If it is very wind or heavy rain the limits can be reduced by 20-30 km/h.
> 
> ...


Steve,

I've been searching for that for a long time can you give me chapter and verse please.

Many thanks.

Don


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dont know about speed limits but my understanding is that anything over 3500Kg are not allowed to go through the small villages


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*A Quiet Bit of Legislation Sneaking In?*

Whilst looking for some info on the Royal Mail site I 'tripped' over the following:

From 1st January 2008 there will be a lower speed limit of 56 mph (90kph) for vehicles weighing more than 3.5 tonnes. This is because of EU legislation and will apply to all vehicles in the EU and the UK.

Royal Mail's network is changing to adapt to the new speed limit, but we are not changing our commitment to deliver your mail by 2pm each day (or by 3pm in rural areas).

I have not seen this anywhere else but would not surprise me. Perhaps our resident police officers on the site can shed some light?

Ed


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: A Quiet Bit of Legislation Sneaking In?*



EdsMH said:


> Whilst looking for some info on the Royal Mail site I 'tripped' over the following:
> 
> From 1st January 2008 there will be a lower speed limit of 56 mph (90kph) for vehicles weighing more than 3.5 tonnes. This is because of EU legislation and will apply to all vehicles in the EU and the UK.
> 
> ...


Ed,

It's been aired on the Motorhome List and only applies to "Goods" vehicles.

See http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/motorhome_speed_limits.shtml

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.code-route.com/vitesse.htm#PL

Try this for info on french speed limits

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> http://www.code-route.com/vitesse.htm#PL
> 
> Try this for info on french speed limits
> 
> Bob


Bob,

Thanks for that just what I've been looking for.

Regards

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Don, not my info, it was posted by frank (sallytrafic) 06/08/07 but anytrhing to help :wink: 

Bob


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Don

Thanks for that as it had me worried. I guess a trade off for trucks on economy versus creating more congestion for everyone else.

Ed


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Hi Don,
> What is the ruling on "overtaking bans for goods vehicles"?
> Thanks,
> Al
> Sennen523


Al,

Sorry I missed this earlier.

In most countries if the no overtaking sign shows a weight i.e. 3500kg nothing over that weight should over take.

If the sign shows a red & black then it's no goods vehicles overtaking. I think in Germany it's goods vehicles over 12,000kg that are banned from over taking, maybe Gerhard can confirm this.

I don't know about other countries maybe Eddie can put us in the picture about Italy as I know they many long stretches of Autostrada with no overtaking for goods vehicles. The one that springs to mind is the Bologna - Florence A11 Autostrada were there must be at least 30-35 miles of no overtaking. I've used that route many times over the years and have seen mile upon mile of slow moving trucks.

Belgium also has many overtaking bans for goods vehicles especially in the Ardennes.

It's a minefield as many countries have different classes of goods vehicles.

The signs are usually on two lane dual carriageway roads to prevent the truckers blocking the roads, before the no over taking bans were imposed it was like a rolling road block at times.

So if you have a motorhome over 3500kg be very careful when there are no overtaking signs about.

Sorry I've rambled on a bit.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

If you never travel at more than 90km/h you dont have to worry about overtaking rules everything just belts past in the fast lane. 

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*speed limits*

The speed limits are on little round signs at the side of the road facing you . You do what it says and stop signs mean stop .or 300€ fine ? poss!


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thankyou, Silversurfer, for explaining the complexities of these road signs.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kijana said:


> Thankyou, Silversurfer, for explaining the complexities of these road signs.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The situation in Germany is quite straightforward with regard to no overtaking. Any vehicle, not just trucks, over 3500 kgs may not overtake where the relevant no overtaking sign is shown. This sign on autobahns is invariably repeated at each einfahrt so there can be no doubt. My problem is that my new MH is a 3500 kg A Class which looks as though it is much bigger and heavier.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

towing our smart on a trailer in france will this change the speed limit?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed*

As far as I am aware, if towing with a car the speed limits (though very unsafe in my humble opinion) remain the same.

Same if you are a vehicle with a 110kph speed limit, towing stays the same (110).

Trev.


----------

